# Quick question



## KRONYK94 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey guys

I have a quick question i been searching the sight for a while now on ideas to brighten up my tank!
i have looked in the DIY and found a rock wall would be an awesome touch, But no matter how hard i searched 
i could not find what type of grout to use? can somebody help me out it would be greatly appreciated!

and what would be the best sealer? anything non toxic and water based acrylic? 

thanks everyone Chris!


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 5, 2012)

Unsanded grout. Any color or combinations of colors. Use several layers with each coat being thicker than the last. Seal with some thinned down mod podge an water in a spray bottle, using 5-6 coats of that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 5, 2012)

where would i be able to buy unsanded grout would you know by any chance?


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 5, 2012)

Here in the states any building supply store has it. Like Lowes or Home Depot. I think your equivalent is Bunnings? Maybe? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jacknife (Dec 5, 2012)

Bunnings - can pick up a 5kg bag for about $30 if I remember correctly...
That will do you about 4sqm of rock wall btw


----------



## cools2036 (Dec 5, 2012)

Acrylic render with your choice color of oxide, it's a lot better than grout IMO and doesn't flake like grout. Also a lot more for your money


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 5, 2012)

^Yep I started using acrylic render on my last rock and I wouldn't go back to grout unless it was for a finely detailed piece.
As for sealer I recommend clear pondtite or any of the terratite range.

While your there buy some cheap face masks to keep the dust out of your lungs whilst mixing the render.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 5, 2012)

okay cool thanks guys ill get on it asap!
chris

- - - Updated - - -

unsanded grout with polymer is this okay?


----------



## silent36 (Dec 5, 2012)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/diy-fake-rock-wall-183525/

i made for myself to easy to do


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 5, 2012)

render is flexable too. i think its called ardex or something like that.. i got a sample pot of it for free when i was at a paint shop once..


----------



## shrinkie (Dec 5, 2012)

i used pool grout


----------



## phatty (Dec 5, 2012)

I used tiling grout but might get the acrylic render a go

has any one use crommelin clear pond sealer as bunning dont stock pondtite her


----------



## cools2036 (Dec 5, 2012)

Try mitre 10 for the clear pondite.
It's about $25 for a tub. Give 2-4 good coats just slap it on. Drys quick and gives good surface for render.to save on oxide only use it on last 2coats and make the last coat a lot lighter to get the natural color transition to make it look real/shadowed. Also apply with a brush, mix render to a thickened cream consistency. Seal up your end-to-glass joins with brown outdoor gutter silicone.
Large scale projects can use single PAC acryilic waterproofing membrane and can cover your silicone joins with small pebbles.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 5, 2012)

silent36 said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/diy-fake-rock-wall-183525/
> 
> i made for myself to easy to do



hey silent that link helped a little bit n gave me a great idea as well!

but would it honestly matter what grout you use? since you are going to seal it?


----------



## ouroboros (Dec 5, 2012)

phatty said:


> has any one use crommelin clear pond sealer as bunning dont stock pondtite her



I used it on mdf. Works. Easy to apply.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 5, 2012)

Victoria is the worst state ever to get stuff in can not find terratite pondite or anything anywhere...

i have managed to find something called pondtite witch seems like a good sealer so as soon as im finished i will put up a few photos!


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 6, 2012)

If youre sealing a render covered foam rock/ wall Test the sealer on scrap raw foam first. Give. It a day or two then check it. If the sealer has dissolved the foam then don't use it on the render/grout. It seeps through the render and eats the foam leaving a hollow rock- been there done that when I ran out of pondtite 
My bunnings no longer sells pondtite so once this pot is finished i will have to try some other brand


----------



## ouroboros (Dec 7, 2012)

The Crommelins is safe on Styrofoam. Bunnings stock it. It comes in clear and a couple of other shades.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 7, 2012)

the pond sealer might be but there is another one (I will have to check later) I think it's a tile/slate sealer great no gloss finish but it killed the foam under all my hard work- I learnt the hard way


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 8, 2012)

hey jax 

i need to pick your brains can i use any grout im having trouble finding unsanded grout?
does it matter aslong as it is sealed or?

in a tight spot at the moment 

thanks guys chris

- - - Updated - - -



ouroboros said:


> The Crommelins is safe on Styrofoam. Bunnings stock it. It comes in clear and a couple of other shades.



thats what i actually ended up getting it was fairly cheap as well.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 8, 2012)

I use acrylic render - its cheaper and strong than grout, a 20kg bag cost me $14 last weekend from bunnings. Just use oxide / cheap $2 hobby paint to color the last layer. You can smooth it off if you don't want a rock texture. Then use the same $2 paints for highlights then seal. 
I keep black, brown and sandstone oxide on hand, it delivers all naturally found rock colors when used in different strengths and combinations

The DIY group has a discussion on "foam work for all" but if you still have questions feel free to pick what little brain I have left


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 8, 2012)

okay awesome ill go down tomorrow and grab some render! pumped to get this done!

thanks jax you been a big help


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 8, 2012)

You're welcome, PM sent with a bit of additional info


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 9, 2012)

Did you get chance to play today ? It always reminds me of making mud pies


----------



## jahan (Dec 15, 2012)

Chris has done a good job of it.
I hope you put some pics up Chris.


----------

